# problem with dosing



## alzak (16 Oct 2011)

Hi 

I try to use calculator from fluoidsensor but no luck for me can You help me set up a amount of dry ferts I would like to mix this with 1000ml water my tank holds 240l with 108w of light and pressured CO2  
I do have following salts 

MGSO4
KH2PO4
KNO3 
CA(NO3)2 
Mg(NO3)2 
NH2CONH2


----------



## GHNelson (16 Oct 2011)

Hi alzak
This is the recipe Tobi gives  :arrow: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14594
Fertilizer Set 1.
For one liter of fertilizer add 
25.9 g potassium nitrate
29.5 g calcium nitrate
17.6 g magnesium nitrate
5 g urea Reduce this to 1 gram if you have livestock.
add to 850ml of water then top up to 1000ml.
Dose 5ml. 

You would need to add Potassium Phosphate separately....if needed.
1.4 grams of dry powder 3x week.


Fertilizer Set 2.
Here is the recipe for the other salts
74g MgSo4
31g Kno3
12g Kh2po4
Mix into 850ml of water then top up to 1000ml.
Dose 125ml.

You dont need to dose both sets of Fertilizers just one and Trace elements. 
hoggie


----------



## alzak (16 Oct 2011)

I already try this from fluoridsensor as amount of salts is same as Yours and this do not work in my tanks at all


----------



## GHNelson (16 Oct 2011)

Hi
How much are you dosing?
hoggie


----------



## alzak (16 Oct 2011)

50ml every other day


----------



## GHNelson (16 Oct 2011)

alzak said:
			
		

> 50ml every other day


Should be 125ml and 60ml Trace.


----------



## GHNelson (16 Oct 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> alzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you switch to Tobis recipe.
This would be dosed at 1ml per 50 litres tank water.
As you have 250 litres approx you would dose 5ml.
hoggie


----------



## mdhardy01 (17 Oct 2011)

I ml per 50l of Toby's ferts will only give 1 ppm nitrate so you may need to increase 
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (17 Oct 2011)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> I ml per 50l of Toby's ferts will only give 1 ppm nitrate so you may need to increase
> Matt
> I'm not too sure if that's correct....maybe Ceg can help us out....on those calculations.
> Saying that if you do regular water changes ....and have  reasonable fish and plant stocking i don't think our tanks will be short of Kno3.
> ...


----------



## GHNelson (17 Oct 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> mdhardy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not too sure what Ceg was meaning here 
 :arrow: So adding 5 grams of urea is almost like adding 20 grams of KNO3.?
hoggie


----------

